# Need a natural gas orifice



## flyweed (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey all...I have been ALMOST successful at converting my Vanguard VT32P-A propane fireplace over to natural gas..I got the Nova 820 millivolt valve converted, and the main burner orifice swapped out....but now I still need the pilot light orifice.  This is a little aluminum orifice (not brass)  the one I took out of the pilot light had a "30" stamped on it..I assume I need one with a 51 stamped on it for NG..is this correct?  This fireplace is also the same as the Comfort Glow CGDV32PR

Again, I am looking for a natural gas orifice for the pilot light..and not the entire pilot assembly.

Please reply here, or you can email me at:  flyweed@gmail.com

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Fake coal burner (Jan 22, 2010)

flyweed said:
			
		

> Hey all...I have been ALMOST successful at converting my Vanguard VT32P-A propane fireplace over to natural gas..I got the Nova 820 millivolt valve converted, and the main burner orifice swapped out....but now I still need the pilot light orifice.  This is a little aluminum orifice (not brass)  the one I took out of the pilot light had a "30" stamped on it..I assume I need one with a 51 stamped on it for NG..is this correct?  This fireplace is also the same as the Comfort Glow CGDV32PR
> 
> Again, I am looking for a natural gas orifice for the pilot light..and not the entire pilot assembly.
> 
> ...


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 22, 2010)

It didn't come with the kit I found online? How the hell is it a NG conversion kit without the pilot orifice.

Oh, I also just realized you said its a SIT valve. Do you have the SIT "spaceship" pilot assembly with the orifice that needs an Alan wrench to remove? My techs prob have handfuls of that NG orifice in their trucks.


----------



## Fake coal burner (Jan 22, 2010)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> It didn't come with the kit I found online? How the hell is it a NG conversion kit without the pilot orifice.
> 
> Oh, I also just realized you said its a SIT valve. Do you have the SIT "spaceship" pilot assembly with the orifice that needs an Alan wrench to remove? My techs prob have handfuls of that NG orifice in their trucks.



Your Nova 820 gas valve is made in Italy Called the Sit group. They are all around the word Sit USA. Uro sit valve etc, I do not work for them or affiliated with them. Send me a e-mail you have it. I got there links in some files Maybe they can help you out. What I found on the net of different stove Mfg. that is a pilot assembly Does the valve have a flame hi and low setting knob and separate pilot on and lighting nob? My UK England has sit group valve single knob with Millie volt pezo ignition. called Uro valve. Your valve has all kinds in the 820 group list. I can look up the sit groups tomorrow and see if any thing any thing might help.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jan 23, 2010)

a or e??

and what size ### should it be??


----------



## flyweed (Mar 2, 2010)

guys thanks for all your help.  David..it looks like "E" above...I got a replacement for it. BUT.....I still have a dilema.  I lit my fireplace up and adjusted the pilot light..and everything looked great.   however, the manual adjustment knob on the valve, that I just replaced for the conversion won't adjust the flame high or low..no matter which way I turn the knob, the flames stay "FULL"...so I pulled the new conversion knob off and there is a little sticker on it that said for LP gas only......what the hell?????? i bought a dang conversion kit to convert from lp TO Natural gas....So....anyone know where the hell I can get the natural gas manual congtrol knob and diaphragm setup for this SIT 820 millivolt valve?  I want to get this stinkin' project wrapped up.

Dan


----------



## jtp10181 (Mar 3, 2010)

So... the NG kit came with: 1 NG burner orifice (maybe?), 1 LP regulator, 0 pilot orifice

Wow.. I would be asking for my money back about right now.

The NG regulator on those valves has a little spring behind, thus making it inconvenient for anyone to save them. Although my install crew may be installing an LP conversion onto a NG unit tomorrow, thus having a NG regulator left in the process. Almost any fireplace dealer should also be able to order the regulator, many fireplaces use the SIT gas valves.


----------



## flyweed (Mar 3, 2010)

JT...I don't supppose you have a photo or can take one of the NG valve could you??  After you mentioned a little spring...I think the original one I took off that was suppose to be LP had that little spring, plus a little white plastic "button" attached to the spring in front of the rubber diapragm...could thist have actually been a natural gas valve??

The rubber diaphragm in the original one was almost solid rubber, and the replacement valve I got had just 3 little rubber spokes with lots of "open air"

Dan


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Mar 3, 2010)

you need to toss the spring and diaphram/ you need an encapsulated kit, 
if you cant find one closer to home, let me know. we have bunches of them last i checked, and will offer better pricing than is listed for hearth.com member upon request.
http://woodheatstoves.com/nova-sit-natural-gas-conversion-kit-p-12169.html

any local hearth shop should stock "encapsulated" ng nova sit conversions however...


----------



## jtp10181 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for that info Wood Heat, we do not work on a lot of sit valves, even more rarely do we switch them from LP to NG. I was not aware the spring assembly was one time use only from the factory. Good to know though. I had noticed every LP kit and even the new NG regulators made for a flame height solenoid were all "encapsulated" as you call it. Makes them a lot easier and safer to work with that way.


----------



## bobmorton (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you for the info, highly appreciate it.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Dec 4, 2010)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> Thanks for that info Wood Heat, we do not work on a lot of sit valves, even more rarely do we switch them from LP to NG. I was not aware the spring assembly was one time use only from the factory. Good to know though. I had noticed every LP kit and even the new NG regulators made for a flame height solenoid were all "encapsulated" as you call it. Makes them a lot easier and safer to work with that way.



it is possible to reinsert the spring, and small plastic cup, but its *extremely* hard to do. 

new sit valves are so much easier to convert// flip the head on the regulator-done


----------



## Mr Frugal (Dec 11, 2010)

I just stumbled across this post, and I'd like to add my two cents worth. I essentially went through the same thing as the OP. I had a convertible SIT valve that had been set up for LP, and I wanted it to run on NG. The 2009 info/manual from the stove maker showed that it could be converted by swapping out the two orifices, removing the regulator dial and flipping the insert. HOWEVER mine was a 2003 model valve, which required a completely separate NG regulator. At the time I didn't realize this, so I disassembled the LP reg only to have the spring and little rubber cup fall out on me.  I finally figured out that it had to be a separate regulator. 
  I was able to glean from SIT's website that all their valves and parts have seven digit number codes which tell you product type, etc. The issue I had was that I couldn't determine which regulator I needed for my valve. The LP reg that I removed had a code of 0907204. Woodsman's Parts Plus had  NG conversion regs with 0907203 and 0907205. Logic would tell me that one of these was the right one, but which was the correct one? (205 was...)
SIT's website was sorely lacking in compatibility info.


----------

